# black bart owners manual  " for black bart owners"



## crossout (Mar 18, 2011)

i found this online here you go i am moving out of this rental house in about few weeks so any one that have a black bart wood stove insert here are the manual http://www.servicesales.com/img/black_bart_3200_manual.pdf


----------

